# Insomnia



## jellyfish (Feb 21, 2007)

Over the past week or two I've had horrible insomnia. It's a combination of work/boy/friend/family stress that keeps my mind going all night. I've tried using EOs, tea, melatonin, etc. What else can i try? What methods do you use when you can fall asleep?


----------



## Bliss (Feb 22, 2007)

Sorry you are having trouble sleeping. 

When i can't sleep i put on a movie or some music, drink some milk or tea and usually i fall asleep. Sometimes if that doesn't work I just go for the nyquil or tylenol pm.


----------



## Cathy8 (Feb 22, 2007)

I like to take a bubble bath and add EOs like chamomile, neroli or lavender to the water. Afterwards I can usually fall right asleep


----------



## Noel (May 10, 2007)

Reading usually helps me fall asleep - unless I'm really into the book, then it tends to keep me awake.


----------



## tknoppe (Jun 11, 2007)

I too take a bath in my huge garden whirlpool tub every night to help me relax and READ while I'm soaking in the tub.  If I need extra help getting to sleep, the herb Valerian works much better for me than melatonin.


----------



## longwinterfarm (Jun 19, 2007)

Well, I hope you have it sorted out by now, but I usually go the hot shower/melatonin route.  If that doesn't work, I work out really hard for half an hour and take another shower.  Having an awesome mattress helps a ton too.  We have a memory foam one.


----------



## Bliss (Jun 26, 2007)

longwinterfarm said:
			
		

> Well, I hope you have it sorted out by now, but I usually go the hot shower/melatonin route.  If that doesn't work, I work out really hard for half an hour and take another shower.  Having an awesome mattress helps a ton too.  We have a memory foam one.



I want one of those matresses. They are so nice. I have one of those memory foam pads on my bed, but it just isn't the same.


----------



## jellyfish (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice guys. Wish I had checked back on this thread back when I was having my sleeping issues. THings are back to normal now, but I'll keep all this in mind for next time.


----------



## Lucy (Sep 10, 2007)

Melatonin is safe and it helps much.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

I get up and clean, or sometimes even make some soap... after all that I am sleepy..


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 10, 2007)

I read the forum untill my eys cross :? .


----------

